# Stellenangebot Junior-SPS-Programmierer (m/w)



## mkMel (17 Juli 2008)

Seit 40 Jahren bieten wir mit unseren weltweit 300 Mitarbeitern exzellente Lösungen für die Fabrikautomation auf Basis der Aluminium Konstruktionsprofiltechnik. Die internationalen Kunden aus dem Maschinenbau, der Automobilindustrie sowie der Lebensmittel- und Verpackungsindustrie sind überzeugt von den vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten unserer qualitativ hochwertigen Modul- und Komponentenlösungen. 

Für unsere Tochtergesellschaft mk Sorting Systems im Raum Köln / Bonn suchen wir 

*Junior SPS – Programmierer (m/w)*
*Automatisierungslösungen für Bibliotheken*


*Unser Angebot: *

Im wachstumsorientierten internationalen Arbeitsumfeld unserer Tochtergesellschaft lernen Sie das abwechslungsreiche und turbulente Projektgeschäft als SPS Programmierer „on the job“ kennen. Wir bieten Ihnen die einmalige Gelegenheit, an der Entwicklung und Einführung einer hochexklusiven Produktpalette mitzuwirken. Unter moderner zielorientierter Führung sind ständige Verbesserungen gefragt - Macher kommen hier zum Zuge!


*Ihre Aufgaben:* 

Erstellung von Programmen mit Beckhoff Twincat für unsere innovativen und weltweit einzigartigen Mediensortierer
Fehleranalysen und –behebung
Begleitung von Installationen und Inbetriebnahmen
Enger Kontakt zum Kunden 
*Ihr Profil: *

Absolvent Elektrotechnik, Mechatronik oder vergleichbare Fachrichtung
Erste praktische Erfahrungen in der SPS/PLC-Programmierung mit Siemens S7 oder idealerweise Beckhoff Twincat
Gute Englischkenntnisse
Freude an Projektabwicklungen; Planungs- und Umsetzungsstärke
Selbstständigkeit, Innovationsfreude und Flexibilität
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen – gerne per Email – unter Angabe des möglichen Starttermins und Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellungen.

Wir freuen uns auf Sie!


*Maschinenbau Kitz GmbH*
Personalmanagement / M. Schlich
Glockenstraße 84
53844 Troisdorf

Telefon: 0228/4598-0
mk-personal@maschinenbau-kitz.de
www.mk-sorting-systems.com


----------

